# Need a bit of advice on dcc selection..



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey guys! My layout is a 12 inch by 200 foot run around my basement, with a few sidings. old school DC.
I got my tax refund, and I'm thinking i want a DCC controller. But i have no idea where to start...

HO scale, by the way.

The simple bachman EZ-commander looks okay to me, i dont see my self controlling more than 10 trains at once.

I just want to be able to do a bit of switching in my sidings, while two trains run around the main line, and activate some sounds. Is the EZ-commander up the the task?


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

12 inch by 200 feet is big, length wise. Be sure to get one that is wireless. You have a mainline as well as switching in 12 inches?


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Bwells said:


> 12 inch by 200 feet is big, length wise. Be sure to get one that is wireless. You have a mainline as well as switching in 12 inches?


Yeah, just 4 switches with some spots to park the cars i'm not running, all in different spots


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Im TRYING to keep cost low but i think i'd be willing to pay like 200$ give or take 20 bucks. I need loco's too lol


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I have a NCE PowerCab which I like very much so would recommend that. Its $150 in the US I think. 2amps should be enough for 200ft, perhaps someone else could comment on that. You don't need radio, it would out of your budget anyway. You can place several of the NCE power panels to which the handset plugs in, around your layout which allows you to move around. You could go for the cheaper Bachmann system but it has limitations, Don R has one and I'm sure he'll comment. You could also consider MRC and Digitrax.

Have a look on YouTube to see demos on how the various systems work before deciding. This is good one for starters: 
http://www.modelrailwayvideos.com/dcc-system-comparison-digtrax-nce/892/


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Cycleops said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum. I have a NCE PowerCab which I like very much so would recommend that. Its $150 in the US I think. 2amps should be enough for 200ft, perhaps someone else could comment on that. You don't need radio, it would out of your budget anyway. You can place several of the NCE power panels to which the handset plugs in, around your layout which allows you to move around. You could go for the cheaper Bachmann system but it has limitations, Don R has one and I'm sure he'll comment. You could also consider MRC and Digitrax.
> 
> Have a look on YouTube to see demos on how the various systems work before deciding. This is good one for starters:
> http://www.modelrailwayvideos.com/dcc-system-comparison-digtrax-nce/892/


Word, That powercab looks waaayy more complicated lol. I'll check out some youtubes.

I have another nooby question... How do I add profile pic? lol


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

It may look complex compared to the EZ but it has more functionality which you may find useful in future, its also very straightforward to programme and ergonomic to hold and operate with one hand. Anyway wait until others wade in with their opinions and you can decide.

Just click on your name at the top right of the page and you can add a pic once your profile opens.


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Hmm! As far as I know you can not unplug the power cab as it supplys power to the track. You would need an additional 5 amps booster. At that point you may as well go with the 5 amp pro cab system. It's around 400 bucks.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My personal opinion is that the MRC systems are a little easier to operate than the others, but that's a very personal thing.

There are two real flavors of DCC. The Bachmann EZ Command and MRC Explorer operate in what I would call DCC-lite, sacrificing power and much of the high end features for ease of use and low price. For what you want to do, though, these may be right up your alley.

The others, Bachmann Dynamis, Digitrax, MRC Prodigy series, and NCE, are full featured systems that cost more. I agree that wireless is probably a budget buster for you, but it's really nice not to have to mess with wires (I still have my original wired cab -- the last guy to show up for an op session gets stuck with it).

The absolute best thing you could do would be to attend a large show, where you could get a hands on demo of the various systems. There's one in Springfield, MA, next weekend, but that's a bit of a haul for you!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Santa Fe allll the waaay.

My layout is basically Santa Fe also.

And it's powered by Bachmann EZ DCC controller, 1 amp.

Bachmann DCC is easy to use and adequate for a moderate
size layout, mine is room size and I have 9 DCC locos on it.
I usually run 2 trains at the same time, each with a 2 loco
consist. That tells you how much power you get out of
the Bachmann.

The major limitation of Bachmann is it's inability to set
the decoder CVs. They 'fine tune' the decoder. In most
cases you will have little use for this feature. And if you
do need it, simply take the loco to any layout with NCE
or Digitrax controller and they can set it for you.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The Digitrax Zephyr is a nice all in one unit that programs the CV's also, I'm not sure you really want one that does not also program. If there are others around you, see what they are using, lots of help available then!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

*that zephyr looks nice..*

the 3 amp unit isn't too expensive, think that'll handle my 200 foot loop? there are of course track feed wires all over the thing.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The number of drops from the track to the DCC buss
is what you want to think for smooth will distributed
power. Usually every 6 feet or so.
The length of your layout track has little relationship to 
the Amps needed. The number of locomotives that you
run at the same time is the major factor. Most modern
DCC locos (non sound) will draw about .3 or .4 amps run
at the typical HO speed. While 3 amps is not excessive,
you would be able to run your trains with less. Now if
you are going into sound locos, yes, you do want a
controller with more amps and the 3 rated would do
fine.

Don.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Cool, thanks guys! You've all been very helpful!

I cant wait til this tax check shows up....

Also, I've been looking at a Brand new F7-a in red & silver santa fe... 

This bachman one looks okay http://www.thefavoritespot.com/p-63...oundtraxx-santa-fe-speed-lettering-64301.aspx

Any reason i shouldn't buy it?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have two of those DCC Bachmann F7 Santa Fe locos but mine
are not sound. They are smooth running, powerful pullers.
I run them as a consist pulling my Santa Fe silver side
passenger cars. 

The price seems about right, often you see sound equipped
locos from 150.00 to 200.00 or more. It pays to shop around.

Don


----------

